# 2009 spring turkey hunt(s)!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## scotty5-18 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well this past spring began back in early April scouting for long beards and getting permission from farmers to hunt. I was able to accumulate plenty of land to hunt and couldn't wait for the season to start. With my school schedule as it was I was lucky enough to sneak back home frequently to take out friends and family. We ended up taking 8 real nice long beards and had many other encounters and of course the dreaded misses. Will never forget this past spring's hunting!!!!


----------

